# Approaching a business to sell your work



## Nosajjao (Apr 15, 2009)

What's the best way to approach a place of business to try and sell your work to them?  I have a website with all my photography on it.  So that makes it easier to give them something to choose from.  I'm just not sure how I should go about asking who wants to buy it.


----------



## KmH (Apr 16, 2009)

Nosajjao said:


> What's the best way to approach a place of business to try and sell your work to them? I have a website with all my photography on it. So that makes it easier to give them something to choose from. I'm just not sure how I should go about asking who wants to buy it.


You want to approach them with a reason they should buy your photographs.

How will your photographs benefit their business?


----------



## Nosajjao (Apr 16, 2009)

KmH said:


> You want to approach them with a reason they should buy your photographs.
> 
> How will your photographs benefit their business?


 
I understand that you need a reason for them to buy your photographs, but what does that have to do with the approach?  Should I call and say "Hi I wanna sell you my pictures"  or should I show up in someplace in say "Wanna buy my pictures?"  I'm looking to see if anyone on this site has done this before.


----------



## KmH (Apr 17, 2009)

Nosajjao said:


> I understand that you need a reason for them to buy your photographs, but what does that have to do with the approach? Should I call and say "Hi I wanna sell you my pictures" or should I show up in someplace in say "Wanna buy my pictures?" I'm looking to see if anyone on this site has done this before.


Everything you can think of has been tried by one photographer or another at some point in time.

First you do your homework and find out a bit about the business you want to sell to. If they have a web site visit it. Who is it you should contact? Business's have to have a license and that's public information.
You have to discover what the business needs. Talk to the people in the business's on either side of the one you have targeted. Join the local Chamber of Commerce, network with business owners in your community.  
If all you have is images of the front of their business you've got a tough row to hoe.

You walk in with a portfolio of images, dressed like a businessman, not an artist. Suit and tie works really well, fresh haircut, clippped finger nails. In other words you look like a pro. Not a pro photographer a pro businessman.
Successful photography businesses are 90% about being good at business and 10% about being good at photography.

"Hi, my name is Nosajjao. I'm the owner of Nosajjao Photography and I have some very nice images that will help you increase the number of customers that walk in the door.", OR will help you increase your average sale, OR will help you retain employees OR.........You have to find the hook.

Start reading some books about being a salesman.


----------



## Nosajjao (Apr 17, 2009)

KmH said:


> Everything you can think of has been tried by one photographer or another at some point in time.
> 
> First you do your homework and find out a bit about the business you want to sell to. If they have a web site visit it. Who is it you should contact? Business's have to have a license and that's public information.
> You have to discover what the business needs. Talk to the people in the business's on either side of the one you have targeted. Join the local Chamber of Commerce, network with business owners in your community.
> ...


 
Much appreciated for your advice.  I'll see where this leads.


----------



## mamun (Apr 18, 2009)

for selling a fixed amount of money will needed. you need to be advertisement.


----------



## Nosajjao (Apr 23, 2009)

mamun said:


> for selling a fixed amount of money will needed. you need to be advertisement.


 
digging the broken english man.


----------

